# Mount Washington Snow



## Johnskiismore (Oct 4, 2008)

On the way over to Sunday River yesterday Mount Washington was in the clouds.  Knew there was snow on that peak just couldn't see it yet!  Stopped by my girlfriends early in the evening and the clouds finally let up, and there was snow!  

October Snow


----------



## wintersyndrome (Oct 4, 2008)

is that the first east coast snow this year?


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 4, 2008)

wintersyndrome said:


> is that the first east coast snow this year?



Yup for the mountains from Northern New York to I assume Northern Maine..


----------



## awf170 (Oct 4, 2008)




----------

